# Would anyone like to play with my pictures? please?



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't mind what you guys do, I just know there are many amazing artists on here. So if you wouldn't mind drawing, painting, computer-editing, whatever. I just love to see all the different artwork and especially with my horse being the star =)

His name is Dozer and mine is Megan.

Thank you so much in advance!!!! I hope this pics are good enough. If not let me know and I will go clean him up all white and take better ones! I swear he just loves having pee spots and laying in dirt, doesn't he know he is a light colored horse and everyone can see his dirt?? Ah well, I still love him =)

Thank you!
Megan


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

o and if you chose the second to the last one, any way you can make his dirt/pee spot disappear from his shoulder area?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

I tried lol


----------



## jademansell (Sep 29, 2009)

hope you like it, 
and will have that picture of the gettin rid of ' wee ' stain on very soon. 
x


----------



## jademansell (Sep 29, 2009)

have uu got any pictures of you and your horse jumpin that you would like me to make a collage off?
x


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

They are both really cute! thank you so much!
no i don't have any jumping pics. Im too chicken to jump =)


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

jademansell said:


> View attachment 13586
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why does that say Vanilla-Bean? thats MY horses name...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking! I just didnt want to be rude


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I don't mind what you guys do, I just know there are many amazing artists on here. So if you wouldn't mind drawing, painting, computer-editing, whatever. I just love to see all the different artwork and especially with my horse being the star =)
> 
> *His name is Dozer* and mine is Megan.
> 
> ...


See its right here


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

hmmm...i was like..uhh...thats my horses name! maybe she got it mixed up?? idk!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ya. me either. should we pm her?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

hmmm....im not sure, i dont think it would hurt to...we could just ask her nicely to please change the name...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ok will do


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Tell me what happens!! lol


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

kk im waiting for a reply


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey im mates with jademansell.
shes like a friend of mine, ikknow her really well.
iwill let her know for you aswel.
ithink it was a mistake becaus eshe has only just started horseforum
as itold her about it and she wante dto have a acont x
she probably just got a bit confused with the names


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^
k thanks jackie


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

no probs vanilla beann  xx


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

K thank you! Oh and can you make sure she knows Im not mad and that I understand it was a simple little mistake? I would hate to make her feel uncomfortable.


----------

